# i've lost my channel and now i start from zero again



## mallllias (Apr 20, 2022)

hallo there!
from 2016 ive had a Ytube channel and i used to upload videos not so regurarly..
but it was something..
Some of you maybe seen some,
if this means anything to you ,im Kostas Restas from Greece
with a7iii and Yamaha tenere xt660z with camo paint ...

By the way i have at my hands the a7iv now,this is the good part!


Well...... one smart person ,stole my channel and i ''help'' him with taking the bite of a link
that he offer a ''free'' program ,davinci resolve 17, the same video that later ,
he upload it to my channel !!
Then ,it was the beggining to lose lots of my ''digital'' world balance, i mean i lost my main gmail.
later a lost my channel.
By the way theres NO way to get it back..
So... here is my new start, sad but true
here my new channel


----------



## mallllias (Apr 25, 2022)

I got back my first channel, kostas restas ,
I tell you to know it !!!!!


----------

